# tilda does not work!



## sw2wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

I want to use tilda instead of roxterm. But when starting tilda, it core dumped !


```
>dmesg | grep -i tilda
pid 8521 (tilda), uid 1000: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 8545 (tilda), uid 1000: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 8555 (tilda), uid 1000: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)

>cat /usr/ports/x11/tilda/Makefile |grep -i version
PORTVERSION=	0.9.6
...
```

Sincerely !


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm not so sure, but my tilda also failed to work, with a short message 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
 left.  So, could anyone help fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you build it with any CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf? Or used an alternative compiler?


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I haven't set CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf and compile it from ports with the default option.  Here is my make.conf:

```
justin@zust.pts/1 ~ % cat /etc/make.conf 
# added by use.perl 2011-02-23 13:23:06
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?=http://mirrors.163.com/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU="yes"
```


----------



## Overseer (Mar 3, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 amd64 GENERIC


```
~> cat /usr/ports/x11/tilda/Makefile |grep -i version
PORTVERSION=    0.9.6
...

pid 62198 (tilda), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
```


----------

